# A tree of life? What does that mean?



## gordon 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

This great proverb provided by formula1 in another thread focussed on the first half of the proverb. I am very interested in your ideas concerning the second half.

Proverbs 13:12 
Hope deferred makes the heart sick, but a desire fulfilled is a tree of life.

What does desire fulfilled is a tree of life mean?
Is this the same tree of life as in the Garden of Eden? Or is it someting else?
Can you give examples of fulfilled desires?

I really don't have a ready answer, so the question is not loaded. Please share.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re:*

It's the lemonade G2!  Just like you said!

The end result, or the desire fulfilled, is the tree of life. Or the springs of living water!  In order for you to overcome the bitterness of lemons (deferred Hope and a heavy heart), you need to know that you lips can be satisfied with the sweetness of lemonade. You are working through the bitter for the prize of the sweet.

At least that is what I see!  God bless!


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

formula1 said:


> It's the lemonade G2!  Just like you said!
> 
> The end result, or the desire fulfilled, is the tree of life. Or the springs of living water!  In order for you to overcome the bitterness of lemons (deferred Hope and a heavy heart), you need to know that you lips can be satisfied with the sweetness of lemonade. You are working through the bitter for the prize of the sweet.
> 
> At least that is what I see!  God bless!



You are scaring me. You are quoting from your heart. LOL


----------



## formula1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re:*



gordon 2 said:


> You are scaring me. You are quoting from your heart. LOL



Ha! Ha! Really I'm just speaking what my Savior has filled me with!  God Bless!


----------

